# Knitted Holly Berry Hand Warmers



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Last year I posted a few hand warmers patterns in this section, and many KPers liked them. Here is another hand warmers pattern, it's made in a very attractive ( and simple!) textured stitch. They look great on hands. And if you make a matching scarf, they will make a very nice gift!

Happy holidays!

Elena


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful handwarmers, also beautiful hands


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Elena, Thank you for the attractive pattern.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty texture. 

Robin


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Love these! Hand warmers! Lovely knitting & design! Thanks for the pattern x


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. That is a very nice colour as well. I have downloaded the pattern to make for next year when I just might be flying to Canada again.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

So nice of you to share this beautiful pattern. Merry Christmas.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, they are really pretty!! :-D


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern I knit a lot of hand warmers and I am always looking for new patterns Have bookmarked for later
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks very much.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Very lovely hand warmers.


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

They are gorgeous.......love the colour and thank you so much for sharing. x


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much, you are so kind in giving us these lovely patterns. Have a wonderful Holiday, Elena!


----------



## miller111277 (Oct 23, 2014)

I am new to this sight. Could you share the hand warmers you shared last year?


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I really love the handwarmers you made. Can't wait to try the pattern.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Elena, how nice of you to share. Merry Christmas. Ruth


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful pattern, How generous of you to share. Have a great holiday.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Indeed a very different and attractive pattern. Have bookmarked...thank you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, love that stitch.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you so much . It's a lovely pattern.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Very Nice, Thank you so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love the color.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice handwarmers. You did a wonderful job on them.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

miller111277 said:


> I am new to this sight. Could you share the hand warmers you shared last year?


Thank you so much for your kind words, Everybody! You can find the other hand warmers patterns in my topics. Just click on my user name and then on "topics created" and look for free patterns I posted in the "user submitted section".


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern! I hope I have time to make some next week.... they will make a lovely Christmas gift!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing the pattern with all of us. :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

These are so sweet! Thank you so much!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely pattern!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Elena ! Your patterns are always so lovely ! &#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Last year I posted a few hand warmers patterns in this section, and many KPers liked them. Here is another hand warmers pattern, it's made in a very attractive ( and simple!) textured stitch. They look great on hands. And if you make a matching scarf, they will make a very nice gift!
> 
> ...


Thank you! Lovely gloves


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, Elena. That's definitely on my to do list


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing your lovely pattern!


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice and thank you for sharing.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you! It is really pretty!


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you very much for this pattern. The handwarmers are very pretty.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for generously sharing such a pretty pattern! I love the colour you have chosen.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for your generous gesture. Think I'll try it as boot cuffs to match - my GD will love them.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Elena: Love your pattern and color for the hand warmers.
Can't wait to make them and a scarf as well. What a great set that would make.
Thank you for being so generous and sharing your pattern.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this lovely design.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Very pretty pattern. Thank you. Need some help on downloading please. When I download it the writing is all garbled - dont know what I'm doing wrong here. Thank you.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing....very pretty!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, gonna make myself a pair.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I really like those and will knit for my DD. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

THanks for the pattern, very nice.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for the lovely pattern...


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for this hand warmer pattern. I love making these whenever I need a quick gift. I love the stitch you have used.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you ! Very pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

You are very welcome, my friends! I am very glad you like them! Thank you so much for your comments again, love reading them!


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you for pattern


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you for the pattern! I bet that stitch makes for warmer mitts.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

You're always so generous to share your patterns. This is a nice one too. Love it.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you so Elana. BEAUTIFUL PATTERN. U ARE EXTREMELY TALENTED&#128515;


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you- love this pattern- and so easy


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

